# Posey Lake



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

I am going to be in Escalante for work next week and I want to take my float tube and fish at Posey Lake. 

I assume there is open water and it is accessible via truck. Any tips for fly fishing there? What should I fill my fly box with at this time of the year?


----------

